# My Wife



## heip (Sep 25, 2007)

Shot this tonight just before she got into bed. She is going to kick my a_ _ when she finds out I posted this. 
I think she's beautiful, so I'm showing her off.


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 25, 2007)

oh my gosh, she looks like princess diana!  what beautiful eyes, she shouldn't kick your a_ _, i would be honored if my husband posted a pic of me b/c he wanted to show me off.  

what do you use on your skin to make it so smooth?  i'm going to go read NJ's process on that eye thing that you both do (gotta find the post). need to practice up on that, i love it!


----------



## ~Stella~ (Sep 25, 2007)

Aww - she shoudn't be upset - it's nice.  Maybe move that little piece of pillow sticking out of her head, though....it bothered me.


----------



## heip (Sep 26, 2007)

acaldwell said:


> oh my gosh, she looks like princess diana!  what beautiful eyes, she shouldn't kick your a_ _, i would be honored if my husband posted a pic of me b/c he wanted to show me off.
> 
> what do you use on your skin to make it so smooth?  i'm going to go read NJ's process on that eye thing that you both do (gotta find the post). need to practice up on that, i love it!



The first time we met her eyes blew me away. You're not the first to see the resemblance to Diana.

The processing on the skin is simply gaussian blur and then tweak the opacity to taste and usually I adjust the contrast after the blur. Of course very little blur to the eyes. Some times I add a touch of noise. I do each one different but generally like to leave an overall soft look to portraits. A lot of people say too soft, but it's my preference.


----------



## heip (Sep 26, 2007)

Stella, thanks, now that I see that it bugs me too!


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think you have a thing to worry about.  Nice capture


----------



## zendianah (Sep 26, 2007)

your wife is beautiful and post processing is kick butt again. Good job Heip.


----------



## zendianah (Sep 26, 2007)

whats your secret.


----------



## heip (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm a smooth talker...OH...the processing 
Give the photo a good dose of blur and erase the parts you want sharp using varying levels of opacity. It will make a difference to adjust the contrast after the blur.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, what stunning eyes.  The only thing that bothers me is the lines behind the bed.  I keep wanting to straighten those.  Are those vertical blinds or a head board pattern?  Other than that, the color, contrast, focus, and skin tone is awesome!  Almost looks like a boudoir shot.

Great job.  She should be thrilled.

NJ


----------



## heip (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks NJ. Ya, that's part of the head board.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 21, 2012)

Resurrecting dead threads with advice regarding software that didn't exist when the thread was posted...in 2007? Classic.


----------

